# new gun for skeet shooting



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

i have had a .22 for a while and now i am thinking of getting a shotgun probally a 20 gauge (im 14) under $300 any suggestions?


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

I think that a Remington 870 Wing Master with a 26 inch barrel with choke tubes would fit the bill for under $ 300.00 They are very reliable as long as you don't shoot the cheap ammo with the steel heads through them.

Bob A.


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

could i get 1 at dicks or walmart or for a little more money could i get a better gun


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Benelli makes a good pump gun but I don't care for the way they look, to futuristic for my taste. I don't know what they sell for new? More than likely in the $ 300.00 to $ 400.00 range.

You can pick up a very good used Remington Wing Master 870 for $ 275.00 to $ 300.00 Both the Benelli and the Remington are very realiable shotguns. Just don't buy one with to long a barrel, 26 inches is a very good choice for skeet and live birds.

Bob A.


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

i know this a hard thing to find (at least for me) do you know of any lefthanded 20 gauge shot guns ive hade to deal with burning .22 shells by whole life im low tiered of it


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

If your a lefty then I would look at the bottom ejection Browning BPS shotguns. The BPS stands for Brownong pump shotgun. If you shoot left handed I'd look into this particular model, plus it's also a well made shotgun. I don't know what they sell for new.

Bob A.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

So you are a lefty, and starting to get into skeet shooting. May I suggest you save up a little more money and buy yourself an entry level over and under shotgun? Not only will you negate the southpaw problems, but you will be able to get that all important second shot off faster on the skeet field. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks ill do some more research


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

Burl what are some entry levelo/u im looking at spr310... and a used 3200 remington. But I am in need of advice on this subject if you have any ideas please post em.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

well i'm 14 as well and i got a 12 ga. when i was 12 (i's a 870 pump) the same should work for you but if you got your hart set on a 20 get an 870 20 ga. their great guns. another gun you can get is a used cooey 840 single shot for like $250


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Hawkeye

The Remington 3200 is a much better gun but there are a few things you need to know about before buying one. Give us a price range you are expecting to get one for and condition and I'll fill in rest the best I can. If you look at it soon, Look for two allen head screw heads by where the firing pins come out or for a "." between the "OU" and the rest of the serial number. That will tell us if the mods have been done.


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

that would be great im looking in the range of 250-350


----------



## coltin01 (Dec 7, 2006)

if your still looking the stoeger condor is a good choice. I have the 20 ga and its really light and i could hardly feel the recoil (im 14) its like 300-350 new. its a great o/u. or atleast for me it is, good luck tell us which one you end up getting


----------



## gnoht13 (Sep 14, 2008)

I am looking at the Remington SPR310 o/u shotgun and was wondering if anyone could tell me what the differences between the nickel and sporting models are if there are any.

thanks


----------

